# COD taking a new direction? Black Ops 2 vid



## Bobo (May 2, 2012)

After MW2.5, this is exciting. I'm ready for change (well ok it'll still play fundamentally like every other COD I'm sure lol).


----------



## FireInside (May 2, 2012)

The graphics look great and I expect the story line will be decent but one of the things I like about COD and BF3 is that you use REAL weapons. I'll probably still buy it, I am just a little skeptical.


----------



## ExousRulez (May 2, 2012)

Looks horrible. Black ops completely sucked and everyone I know agrees. Worst game i've ever played.


----------



## Bobo (May 2, 2012)

I like the real weapons, but we've used them in every game now. I'm down with trying something new.

I'll take Blops over MW3 or MW2. I'm leaning towards being a fan of Treyarch more than Infinity Ward.


----------



## troyguitar (May 2, 2012)

I'm waiting for someone to just make an updated PC version of Goldeneye, that was the most fun shooter ever.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 2, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Looks horrible. Black ops completely sucked and everyone I know agrees. Worst game i've ever played.



You must not play many games. Black Ops was a solid game, saying it completely sucked is pretty ridiculous. Why do you keep jumping into threads in this section just to hate on shit? Pretty lame. Everyone I know agrees.


----------



## Bobo (May 2, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm waiting for someone to just make an updated PC version of Goldeneye, that was the most fun shooter ever.



I probably had as much fun with Goldeneye as any FPS. The good ole days.


----------



## FireInside (May 2, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> You must not play many games. Black Ops was a solid game, saying it completely sucked is pretty ridiculous. Why do you keep jumping into threads in this section just to hate on shit? Pretty lame. Everyone I know agrees.



I agree. I thought Black Ops was pretty damn good minus the multiplayer server issues the first few months. I also like MW2 and MW3. I just treat Treyarch's contributions as different games entirely (since they basically are IMHO).


----------



## Don Vito (May 2, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Looks horrible. Black ops completely sucked and everyone I know agrees. Worst game i've ever played.



Black Ops is my favorite game in the series(I'm serious)

I've played every game excluding MW3 and United Offence


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2012)

Black Ops brought more to the table originality wise than Modern Warfare 3 did. I played it more than the latter. It was a great title, however a lot of it had kinda been done before, what with it being based in the past. Seems like this one is going in a much more fresh direction, which is what the COD franchise desperately needs at the moment. I've seen a lot of 'oh it's going to be like Halo' bullshit but that's silly. It's based in 2025, that's not far from now, and when you think in terms of military hardware, a lot of the shit that we'll see on the front-lines then is probably already well in development now. 

I'm excited for this. I think it will inject a bit of life into the series, I just hope it isn't a let down and they really make it a new thing and not play it too safe.


----------



## GazPots (May 2, 2012)

MP1st &#8211; [Updated] New Black Ops 2 Poster and Full Multiplayer Information Allegedly Leaked, Reveals Perks, Weapons and Release Date

Do not want. 



There is a perk that allows a killstreak to remain airborn forever, unless someone shoots it down.


----------



## Bobo (May 2, 2012)

Gaz I'm seriously not believing that "leaked" info. Too much seems like BS, the guns are even modern.


----------



## ExousRulez (May 2, 2012)

I just hate that each game that comes out is basically tailored for people who suck at the game aka "noobs" 

Honestly the only COD game that I truly loved was COD4, it was so fun back then but now every game except MW3 is completely full of pussy hackers its just annoying that someone can call a NUKE in COD4 at any time they want (as in say I was playing TDM, the person called in literally 100+ nukes nonstop and had like 500 kills and no deaths because he called them in nonstop and had god mode, he was fucking INVISIBLE, and all the regular hacks like, Uav, aimbot etc.

Black ops IMO, is only really popular because of zombies, which I don't know why is so popular with kids between the ages 7-16, I mean for gods sake its like kids religion around here! All they fucking talked about was nazi zombies for like a year until they all started buying little airsoft guns thinking their all that. The online on Black ops was pretty bad, the first thing I noticed was that the sensitivity was all fucked up (I play on 10), they basically excluded quick scoping from the game which is basically the only reason I play COD anymore, and everybody just camped and tryharded with the most overpowered guns possible, and lets be fair compared to any other COD game before it the maps were HORRIBLE.

What sucks for me though is that every other non cod online shooter game i've played I either hated, thought it sucked etc, this includes BF3 (horrible! the first time I saw someone play it all he fucking did was keep getting killed from people running planes into him who happened to be on his team 90% of the time) MAH, sucked big time in every way possible, I played it for like 2 minutes online and threw the disc away.

Whatever any of you say black ops is the worst COD game in the series and I KNOW that the next one will be even worse.


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2012)

COD is getting old same with the Halo releases, but hey spend your money how you please. 

In all seriousness series have gotten out of hand when are we going to see more original releases.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 2, 2012)

^^It sounds like you hate Black Ops, because of the people who you play it with/who you hear talking about it, not because of the game itself.


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2012)

I know people who are champs at these games and love the zombie's and they aren't kids. Quit hatin 

Didn't the zombies start in COD World at War or whatever?


----------



## Don Vito (May 2, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I played it for like 2 minutes online and threw the disc away.


You have problems.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 3, 2012)

Bobo said:


> I like the real weapons, but we've used them in every game now. I'm down with trying something new.
> 
> I'll take Blops over MW3 or MW2. I'm leaning towards being a fan of Treyarch more than Infinity Ward.



Same here. I'm glad to see them moving in a more creative and fun direction. 

If I want realism, I'll play BF3.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Same here. I'm glad to see them moving in a more creative and fun direction.
> 
> If I want realism, I'll play BF3.


After finally getting the trailer to load, I'm actually a little excited. It looks like the story will be pretty interesting.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 3, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> After finally getting the trailer to load, I'm actually a little excited. It looks like the story will be pretty interesting.



I may or may not buy it. It is a Treyarch game though so I might. We'll see.


----------



## Qweklain (May 3, 2012)

ExousRulez - "they basically excluded quick scoping from the game which is basically the only reason I play COD anymore, and everybody just camped and tryharded with the most overpowered guns possible, and lets be fair compared to any other COD game before it the maps were HORRIBLE."

^ Just camped and "tryharded?" Have you played MW 2.1? And that is the biggest reason MW is the biggest JOKE, all you kiddies want is to be able to do gimmicky quickscope crap and not help the team out at all, just run around and quickscope. The best thing Treyarch did was NOT allow that junk in their game.

Black Ops (and any Treyarch COD) has better game mechanics and the maps were great. They also try to actually do something NEW and innovate (to the series) rather than rehash the same fucking game and change like three things. 

IW just takes Treyarch's ideas, downgrades them, and then throws it into their games. MW3 has the worst maps I have ever played in a COD, or even ANY shooter, although the released maps are a bit better. The two new elite-only maps are actually bad-ass to be honest.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2012)

All of the COD games after the first Modern Warfare are such a joke. It's pretty much 80% scrubs using some bullshit gun or camping not doing what they should be doing. This looks just as bad, and there's no way I'm buying this unless they manage to give the multiplayer an actual learning curve so I don't have to get blasted in the face from halfway across some retarded map with 1887's. 

Maybe I'm just too used to playing Counter-Strike, Halo, etc.. but even when I played in CAL on a sponsored CSS team I found the game less infuriating than the new CoD's, and anyone who has played games at a competitive level knows how pissed off you get when you die 

Hell, my brother bought the newest one, and I didn't even try the multiplayer out. 


I think the only super new FPS I've been enjoying is battlefield. Team mates not obsessed with KDR is the best thing ever, they actually go for objectives


----------



## Faine (May 3, 2012)

I'd play it. I like how it looks like things from the future, present and EVEN PAST are meshed together.


----------



## GazPots (May 3, 2012)

Bobo said:


> Gaz I'm seriously not believing that "leaked" info. Too much seems like BS, the guns are even modern.



The gun list features guns from black ops to modern day. That more than covers the black ops 2 timespan.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 3, 2012)

about fucking time! i have been waiting for a "call of duty FUTURE WARFARE" since the realease of cod4. FUCK. YES!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 3, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Whatever any of you say black ops is the worst COD game in the series and I KNOW that the next one will be even worse.



Really? It's not out and you haven't played it, but you KNOW it's going to be even worse? How's that work exactly?  If you're one of the noobs whining about removing no-scoping I think you've already done enough explaining as to why you hate the game. Continue being angry about them making it more realistic (have you ever fired a rifle before? I have fired several, try telling me you can raise it up to your eye and fire without aiming and knock the target dead on with a straight face. ). You've made your point, you don't like Black Ops, take the hate elsewhere, you're not posting anything constructive at all in this thread and it's making you look REALLY whiny.


----------



## guitarister7321 (May 3, 2012)

The whole futuristic thing looks kind of dumb, but it's something new, I guess. I think It'll probably be better than MW3. I thought MW3 was the worst Call Of Duty yet. I personally enjoyed Black Ops.


----------



## ExousRulez (May 3, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> You have problems.


 Yes I do.


----------



## ExousRulez (May 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Really? It's not out and you haven't played it, but you KNOW it's going to be even worse? How's that work exactly?  If you're one of the noobs whining about removing no-scoping I think you've already done enough explaining as to why you hate the game. Continue being angry about them making it more realistic (have you ever fired a rifle before? I have fired several, try telling me you can raise it up to your eye and fire without aiming and knock the target dead on with a straight face. ). You've made your point, you don't like Black Ops, take the hate elsewhere, you're not posting anything constructive at all in this thread and it's making you look REALLY whiny.


 Quick scoping not no-scoping 

I don't know I just think COD is taking the wrong direction, I mean black ops has got the most hate of any COD game that I know of and then they decide to make a 2nd one? Pretty dumb decision if you ask me.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 3, 2012)

^ i liked black ops alot more than mw2, and i think the maps are better than mw3  to each his own i guess


----------



## GazPots (May 3, 2012)

Lets be honest, the MW3 map design sucked balls.  Complete clutter everywhere. 


Every other COD (including BLOPS) had better map design.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 3, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Lets be honest, the MW3 map design sucked balls.  Complete clutter everywhere.
> 
> 
> Every other COD (including BLOPS) had better map design.



THIS.  I don't even remember what rank I left MW3, I don't think I even bothered getting up to Prestige I played it so little.  Conversely, I think I prestiged a good 5+ times in Black Ops.


----------



## GazPots (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, i stopped playing MW3 completely because of the maps and the spawns.


When you hop from one COD to another you really do notice the differences in the maps. It's remarkable.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 3, 2012)

yeah the maps on mw3 seemed like the designers finished making a map, then some guy goes "hang on, i know what will make this map better, EVERYTHING IN THE FUCKING WORLD' and they just filled up all open spaces with cars and trees and whatever other shit they could find.


----------



## ExousRulez (May 3, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Lets be honest, the MW3 map design sucked balls.  Complete clutter everywhere.
> 
> 
> Every other COD (including BLOPS) had better map design.


 Yea maybe, I definitely agree that the MW3 maps suck nuts.


----------



## Bobo (May 3, 2012)

GazPots said:


> The gun list features guns from black ops to modern day. That more than covers the black ops 2 timespan.



Ok I didn't realize the game wasn't all future based. But some of those things in that leaked list still seem ridiculous. Although some actually seem like interesting ideas. I'll wait for solid info regardless, we know very little right now.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 3, 2012)

I loved the shit out of the BO multiplayer, and the story was pretty badass.

That said, tell these idiots to update there fucking graphics engine. shit still looks like modern warfare 2, at least for the cinemas they show. Facial detail is better but it still looks rehashed.

EDIT

Me loving BO 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYBlKkivt_o


----------



## Don Vito (May 3, 2012)

Black Ops to me had a more "organic" feel to it.

It was still an arcade shooter, but felt less arcade like than CoD4 or MW2. It was just....grittier. I've always had the game's back, even through the tough times for the franchise.


----------



## Mexi (May 4, 2012)

I'm pretty damned disappointed by this announcement. what I liked about black ops was the historical fiction they used as the backdrop for a lot of the missions, an interesting take on what could have happened behind the scenes in conflicts past etc. with the majority of BLOPS2 taking place in 2025, it looks more MW 3.5 and just bland imo (especially with the game's engine showing its years)
so many "black op" type events took place in the 80s-90s, it seems strange they would ignore that as the basis for this title, for what seemed to be a different franchise that would want to differentiate itself in as many ways possible from modern warfare.
of course I'm speaking to the actual single player (which no one gives a fuck about). I played online a lot too but if the leaked perks list is any indication on direction the franchise is going in in the multiplayer, count me out . I think I might have just grown sick of these games after MW3


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Lets be honest, the MW3 map design sucked balls.  Complete clutter everywhere.
> 
> 
> Every other COD (including BLOPS) had better map design.



Totally. I remember reading a while before MW3 came out that the designers had tried to make flatter maps. I knew that would pretty much kill of proper sniping, and I was right. It seems stupid to say 'all the maps are going to be flatter', why not have variation? BLOPS had much better maps in that regard, and they did more with the multiplayer than MW3 did. It was a lot more balanced, and had a lot more in it.


----------



## Asrial (May 4, 2012)

I dislike the route CoD has taken the recent years; I despise MW.
Number one reason I do not want to support the franchise: It's not possible to alter FoV. That's okay when you play on a console, but when up against the screeen which you are on a computer, you exclude a certain demographic which gets sick from the bad FoV.
Besides that, you die way too easily, resulting in kills are way too easy. Plus, in conjunction with the FoV, you have blind spots on certain maps where reaction doesn't matter. It's broken.
More general note, I hate the regenerating but shallow health pool. Taken a hit? Stand back a second. Taken 3? loldead.
And oh god, the worst of it all: "it's a realistic shooter! Fuck quake, it's not realistic enough, and halo is both unrealistic AND shit!" <- Actual quote heard.

This series has to seriously redeem itself before I will even remotely touch it with a stick.


----------



## Black_Sheep (May 4, 2012)

Black Ops is the best COD game made so far. My expectations for the sequel are very high, i played BLOPS like hell when it came out and for many months after that, i really hope that this new one lives up to it's name. 


And yes, MW3 is a horrible piece of garbage made with a terrible rush and lust for more dollars. It's incredible how low IW sunk with that game. Throw in COD Elite and you have yourself a shit sandwich that will make you vomit more than once.


----------



## Don Vito (May 4, 2012)

I remember going to look up some footage on Youtube the day MW3 came out.

I actually thought it was MW2 footage, and someone pulling a joke. I was wrong.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 4, 2012)

it looks pretty neat, black ops is what got me into more "realistic" shooters.


----------



## Bobo (May 4, 2012)

Asrial said:


> I dislike the route CoD has taken the recent years; I despise MW.
> Number one reason I do not want to support the franchise: It's not possible to alter FoV. That's okay when you play on a console, but when up against the screeen which you are on a computer, you exclude a certain demographic which gets sick from the bad FoV.
> Besides that, you die way too easily, resulting in kills are way too easy. Plus, in conjunction with the FoV, you have blind spots on certain maps where reaction doesn't matter. It's broken.
> More general note, I hate the regenerating but shallow health pool. Taken a hit? Stand back a second. Taken 3? loldead.
> ...



I feel dumb, but what is fov? The biggest thing I would change about COD is TTK (time to kill). People die too quickly making the skill gap lower. Blops felt a bit better in this regard than MW2 and MW3 to me, but I'd like TTK's even slower. Give people a chance to defend themselves more from campers and headglitchers.

Otoh, I may want to change that damn silly 1 hit knife melee kill more than anything


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 4, 2012)

They have fucking HORSES in Black Ops 2.


----------



## Nile (May 4, 2012)

I loved COD4 and 5, MW2 was decent, and Blops was good, but has some bullshit with people not dying and the host quitting. MW3 on the other hand, fucking sucks. Period. People will not die whatsoever and there is so much bullshit that I just break things after playing one round. Not to mention some just plain retarded ideas they came up with.

I await this new Blops and await Treyarch again. InfinityWard has lost it.



And goddamn were zombies funner than spec op missions.


----------



## mikernaut (May 5, 2012)

I laughed my ass off when I watched the trailer. It looks terrible to me. Graphically it looks like they are bringing nothing new to the table. No updated visuals or game engine. It actually looks worse to me then past installments.

I'd much rather play a Metal Gear Solid game if I wanted a slightly futuristic military game.

I briefly tried MW3 and thought it had the most generic uninspired level design. I recently learned from a source that "you'd be surprised at how many interns have been doing the maps" 

I'm sure the game will still sell like hotcakes anyways , but I won't be one of them.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2012)

Fuck standard multiplayer online.  

Zombies and the campaign are all I really give a shit about. Multiplayer online can be fun, but it's more often just frustrating and annoying.


----------



## flint757 (May 5, 2012)

Most MMO games are best among people you know. That being said I stopped playing COD after MW2.


----------



## Qweklain (May 5, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> about fucking time! i have been waiting for a "call of duty FUTURE WARFARE" since the realease of cod4. FUCK. YES!


Not future enough for me. I want laser guns, laser-based knives and axes, and the ability to teleport the camping handjobs on my team in front me so I can use them as human shields.


----------

